# GOLD PIN & OTHER THING YOU FIND WHEN YOU ARE DIGGING BOTTLE



## east texas terry (Feb 14, 2021)




----------



## east texas terry (Feb 14, 2021)




----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Feb 14, 2021)

east texas terry said:


> View attachment 219049


Where is the grammer nazi. Kandy, how neat is that. You metal detect this or find the old fashion way?
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## east texas terry (Feb 14, 2021)

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> Where is the grammer nazi. Kandy, how neat is that. You metal detect this or find the old fashion way?
> ROBBYBOBBY64.


 WHEN I DIG BOTTLE I METAL DETECT AS I DIG AND THE BACK DIRT I FIND LOTS ARTFACTS THIS WAY  THE SAME WAY WHEN I DIG CIVIL WAR HUTS  I HAVE DUG A 1823 BUST HALF ABOUT  3 FOOT DEEP THIS WAY


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Feb 14, 2021)

I don't metal detect because of all the trash in the soil by me.
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## east texas terry (Feb 14, 2021)

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> I don't metal detect because of all the trash in the soil by me.
> ROBBYBOBBY64.


YOU RIGHT THERE ARE LOT TRASH


----------



## Mjbottle (Feb 14, 2021)

Nice bobby dazzlers!


----------



## Clare (Feb 15, 2021)

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> Where is the grammer nazi. Kandy, how neat is that. You metal detect this or find the old fashion way?
> ROBBYBOBBY64.


HAHA I'm here! That is so cool.

I haven't started digging yet, but I bet I'll only find nails and current coinage when I do lol.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Feb 15, 2021)

Clare said:


> HAHA I'm here! That is so cool.
> 
> I haven't started digging yet, but I bet I'll only find nails and current coinage when I do lol.


I think everyone does, so I bet you do just fine. You just have to be in the right mind set. It is the ones that don't quit, who are successful at it.
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## east texas terry (Feb 15, 2021)

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> I think everyone does, so I bet you do just fine. You just have to be in the right mind set. It is the ones that don't quit, who are successful at it.
> ROBBYBOBBY64.


BOBBY YOU SAID IT RIGHT


----------



## Clare (Feb 15, 2021)

I can't wait to get out there.


----------

